# Something Interesting On My First Post



## Iheartbikes (May 14, 2016)

So, first off hello from a new member!
I bought this bike about 10 years ago, from a carpenter who had found it in a dumpster at a job site about 20 years prior.
What do you think?


----------



## rustjunkie (May 14, 2016)

Welcome! Luv that pic 
Let's see the rest of the bike!


----------



## ohdeebee (May 14, 2016)

From the pictures provided it looks like it might be a bicycle, possibly a Schwinn. Probably built between 1930 and 1960. Probably has two wheels and a seat but maybe three wheels and maybe even two seats. I'd guess either a boys or girls frame.


----------



## Iheartbikes (May 14, 2016)

I really want to focus on the headbadge first if you please. It appears to be original paint to me. I've spent years looking for clues about this bike, but didn't really see any. Until I snapped some pictures and was able to enlarge my own photo. 
It almost looks like a VW Bus in front, I've now noticed that the Repop badges have multiple front windows, this one clearly has only two.
Your thoughts,,,


----------



## rustjunkie (May 14, 2016)

What your seeing is a streamline train


----------



## mbstude (May 14, 2016)

View attachment 316973


----------



## Freqman1 (May 14, 2016)

Whole bike appears to be house painted. Like the others said post a pic of the whole bike along with the serial number and we can tell you what you have. V/r Shawn


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 14, 2016)

What the heck "whole bike..."! I only see a head badge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iheartbikes (May 14, 2016)

More Original Paint


----------



## ohdeebee (May 14, 2016)

I've narrowed it down to 1945-1960 and the crank has been replaced!


----------



## Iheartbikes (May 14, 2016)

ohdeebee said:


> I've narrowed it down to 1945-1960 and the crank has been replaced!



What crank is that?


----------



## Jaypem (May 14, 2016)

This is my favorite part about Internet forums !


----------



## ohdeebee (May 14, 2016)

Iheartbikes said:


> What crank is that?




Beats me. But it's not a Schwinn.


----------



## Iheartbikes (May 14, 2016)

Did Schwinn make any war issue bikes?


----------



## CrazyDave (May 14, 2016)

ohdeebee said:


> Beats me. But it's not a Schwinn.



Im looking at your avatar and your knowledgeable responses and LMAO here...


----------



## ohdeebee (May 14, 2016)

My guess is huffy chainring. Looks like you're also missing the chain guard and fenders. I can't wait till we get to see all of the puzzle pieces!!!


----------



## rideahiggins (May 14, 2016)

Why are you afraid to post a photo of the whole bike?


----------



## island schwinn (May 14, 2016)

With the serial under the crank,we can determine it's a 52 or earlier bike.the front chainring is wrong as mentioned and the crank appears to be a later Schwinn lightweight type.being a standard chain means the rear wheel is most likely incorrect too.of course this is all conjecture unless you post a picture of the WHOLE bike.


----------



## Iheartbikes (May 14, 2016)

The bike dates out to a 12/ 1948. Wrong crank huh? Probably wrong springer forks (All Chrome) too then, probably should have taken that 200$ offer a few months ago.
Should I kleen it? And with what? Lots of patina, thick. I rode it a bunch a few years ago. 
No fenders, tank, chain guard.
Someone repaired the forks along long long time ago. When I bring it down to clean it up and fluff the tires I'll shoot it and post a proper picture. I've got to try the Brooks I scored for it, 
Are original parts available for it, or is it all after market junk?
I found a restroyed one last year for 700$, don't know enuf about em to drop that kind of coin for a bike. They seem to find me.


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 14, 2016)

Restroyed...hmm...sounds about right...


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 14, 2016)

Ok 
Schwinn made , the E on the serial number =1948-49(?)
Theft proof with that lock thing through the crank that is not "Schwinn Approved "


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkent (May 14, 2016)

Looks like a workman sprocket to me.
JKent


----------



## jkent (May 14, 2016)

Worksman.


----------



## Iheartbikes (May 15, 2016)

It's got a canty frame


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 15, 2016)

The frame has a 1946 or newer Schwinn kickstand... and that is an early style retaining pin. Can not see enough of the kickstand to tell if it is a 'pencil' style or a latter one. As established above, BB number is 1952 [part] or earlier...

Sounds like he has a post war Schwinn frame[d] Frankenbike... jury is still out on what the front fork looks like.

Welcome! Stick around and soak up some bicycle...


----------



## Iheartbikes (May 15, 2016)

Umm, that's a matching Red Schwinn cable.
The Forks are held together with Big "S" bolts on the top, on both sides.
Thanks


----------



## Iheartbikes (May 15, 2016)

Here ya go


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 15, 2016)

I could be wrong, but that might be rare. I think they only made 40,000,000,000 of those.


----------



## rideahiggins (May 15, 2016)

The only things I see that are original is the frame and head badge maybe the seat post and clamp. Chrome fork is later. Crank arms and pedals are later. Can't tell on the stem and handle bars.  No mention of heavy duty spokes in the 1948 catalog , so I'm guessing the wheels are later. Seat newer. If this is 1948 the only canti models I saw in the catalog are 3 different grades of Deluxe Autocycle. http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1948.html


----------



## Freqman1 (May 15, 2016)

I agree--its pretty much a frankenbike. Nice start on a rat or custom but way too far gone to try and restore. V/r Shawn


----------



## Iheartbikes (May 15, 2016)

Thanks a bunch, I just adore it. I'm easy to please.

Probably an old Schwinn lover cobbled it together years ago, me thinks.


----------



## Iheartbikes (May 15, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> I could be wrong, but that might be rare. I think they only made 40,000,000,000 of those.




Im thinking you don't really know just how many bikes that is,


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 15, 2016)

sadly, that number is probably closer than you imagine.


----------



## Iheartbikes (May 15, 2016)

So, show me one 11 digit Schwinn ID#

I'm seeing 6 digits on my end.


----------



## bairdco (May 15, 2016)

To me, that saddle is worth more than the whole bike.


----------



## Iheartbikes (May 15, 2016)

That's why it's not yours.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 15, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Restroyed...hmm...sounds about right...




LLOL ! I never heard that word before but I plan to use it all the time now! I see a lot of completely restroyed bikes on here.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 15, 2016)

Iheartbikes said:


> So, show me one 11 digit Schwinn ID#
> 
> I'm seeing 6 digits on my end.



I was once told by a reliable source that they made over 850,000 Black Phantoms, that's only one model, they made Cantilever bikes in those numbers from 1938 through the 1990's. that's around 60 years. 40mil might be hyperbole, but it's probably safe to say they made a several hundred thousand the year yours was made, and every year before and after for 60 years.


----------



## bairdco (May 16, 2016)

Iheartbikes said:


> That's why it's not yours.




Exactly. If I bought that bike, I'd take the saddle off to put on a good bike, then sold the rest for the same price (or more,) and the ad would read: "rare antique barn find schwinn. All original."


----------



## Iheartbikes (May 16, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> I was once told by a reliable source that they made over 850,000 Black Phantoms, that's only one model, they made Cantilever bikes in those numbers from 1938 through the 1990's. that's around 60 years. 40mil might be hyperbole, but it's probably safe to say they made a several hundred thousand the year yours was made, and every year before and after for 60 years.



I'm sure 40 million is Close to the total number canty frames made by all companies at all times but what you wrote was 40 Billion.


----------



## Iheartbikes (May 16, 2016)

bairdco said:


> Exactly. If I bought that bike, I'd take the saddle off to put on a good bike, then sold the rest for the same price (or more,) and the ad would read: "rare antique barn find schwinn. All original."



Funny, I bought the saddle for this bike, got it super cheap at Salvation Army 1/2 price day, they told me many guys had oodled over it.


----------



## then8j (May 16, 2016)

I wonder why someone decided to throw into a dumpster 40 years ago.....
I bet it rides pretty smooth. Keep it and enjoy it, it's a pretty nice rat rod bike right now.
The website rat rod bikes is where this bike will shine! They accept all the rejects from this site, which caters twords purism of the "original".


----------



## Iheartbikes (May 16, 2016)

then8j said:


> I wonder why someone decided to throw into a dumpster 40 years ago.....
> I bet it rides pretty smooth. Keep it and enjoy it, it's a pretty nice rat rod bike right now.
> The website rat rod bikes is where this bike will shine! They accept all the rejects from this site, which caters twords purism of the "original".




I kinda want to put back to correct parts, is that ok?


----------



## 2jakes (May 16, 2016)

Iheartbikes said:


> I kinda want to put back to correct parts, is that ok?




Yes, it’s ok.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 17, 2016)

Iheartbikes said:


> I kinda want to put back to correct parts, is that ok?




Sure, but you will probably have at least double what the bike is worth  when you are finished. You may want to consider using this as a rat or custom and if you want a nice canti buy one complete. V/r Shawn


----------



## then8j (May 17, 2016)

Awsome it's going to be great to see you do a frame up restoration. It won't cost to much depending on the parts. I just got most of the correct parts for a buddies bike and it was around $1000. But it wasn't a frame up like yours, it had most of the parts already. You will probably spend $2000-$2500 to get your frame back together 'correctly' and rechromed and painted. Especially if you buy all the parts on eBay. 
Looking forward to seeing the progress! Start a project thread so we can watch.


----------



## Intense One (May 17, 2016)

I'm entertaining the thought of being entertained!   Love our group!


----------



## rustjunkie (May 17, 2016)

then8j said:


> I wonder why someone decided to throw into a dumpster 40 years ago.....
> I bet it rides pretty smooth. Keep it and enjoy it, it's a pretty nice rat rod bike right now.
> The website rat rod bikes is where this bike will shine! They accept all the rejects from this site, which caters twords purism of the "original".




Everyone and all kinds of bikes are welcome here.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 17, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Everyone and all kinds of bikes are welcome here.



Good stuff man, that might of needed to be said   I feel a little warm and fuzzy


----------



## bricycle (May 17, 2016)

Welcome to the CABE!!!!
Everyone has an opinion......only yours counts!


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 17, 2016)

Iheartbikes said:


> I'm sure 40 million is Close to the total number canty frames made by all companies at all times but what you wrote was 40 Billion.



again, hyperbole, I just punched in a bunch of zeroes and didn't count.
I have to agree with what someone said. you'll spend much more to put this one back together than you can buy a complete one for.
the decision is yours, if this particular bike is the one you have to have, then do what you have to do to make it the way you want it to be.
if you simply want a nice postwar Cantilever, look around and pick one with more correct parts with it.
as far as it's simple value goes, your bike is as good as it's going to get right now, every dollar spent will yield fifty cents of value.


----------



## Iheartbikes (May 18, 2016)

This bike has a history, a guy scored it years ago and put the wrong parts on it, but you have to recognize that he put Schwinn parts on it.
That says a lot to me. The forks were damaged and fhe fxed them and put them on. It came from Hawaii, and I've shipped it across three times myself. It's got a coating of something on it, like cosmoline or something. I cleaned that section of fork that other day and it cleans up nice. I'm wondering what era bike a fork like that could have come on?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 18, 2016)

If the forks are Schwinn then an early 60s middleweight such as a Jaguar. V/r Shawn


----------



## Iheartbikes (May 18, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> If the forks are Schwinn then an early 60s middleweight such as a Jaguar. V/r Shawn





Thanks, that helps put the puzzle together. 
When I do this, it's not about money, As long as I can afford the parts, I buy them. My plan will probably go along the lines of finding fenders and chain guard first.


----------



## Iheartbikes (May 18, 2016)

bricycle said:


> Welcome to the CABE!!!!
> Everyone has an opinion......only yours counts!



Can I get a double like on that one?


----------



## CrazyDave (May 18, 2016)

Iheartbikes said:


> Can I get a double like on that one?



yes


----------



## cyberpaull (Jun 2, 2016)

What you have is a Frankenstein Bicycle.


----------



## Iheartbikes (Feb 11, 2017)

cyberpaull said:


> What you have is a Frankenstein Bicycle.




Yabut, its coated with kosmoline.


----------

